
Swift: Optionally Do – Re-Thinking If Let – Jtribe - SparkyRobinson
https://medium.com/jtribe/swift-optionally-do-re-thinking-if-let-c12a4fe3882f#.x4wujwrw6
======
jasonhansel
An interesting idea, but don't the "map" and "flatMap" functions provide
similar functionality?

